
Giving social networking back to you – The Mastodon Project - mrfusion
https://joinmastodon.org/
======
richardwc
Pretty cool. How can you ensure a Mastodon Instance isn’t running malicious
code? Are there checks and balances somehow that ensure forked copies pass
some sort of checksum?

Or is it just assumed that users who sign up for a Mastodon Instance should
trust the Instance maintainer?

